# Состояние после массажа



## медуница (13 Июн 2012)

Всем доброго дня!  я массажист без мед образов. со стажем один год. делала массаж женщине 73 года.У нее стоят импланты в шейном отд. и есть грыжи в поясничном отд.Массаж делали общий в течении 10 дней.Цель массажа была -устранить онемение руки и ноги.Цель достигли.Но! появилась ,неожиданно,другая проблема:стало тянуть ноги от крестца  до пальцев.Боль и онемение.Промассировала ей седалищный нерв.Боль ушла. У меня вопрос-что это было?отчего?продреннировала ей грыжи массажем?


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (13 Июн 2012)

медуница написал(а):


> У меня вопрос-что это было?отчего?продреннировала ей грыжи массажем?


 
оно вам надо? все хорошо и Слава Богу!


----------



## медуница (13 Июн 2012)

Да,понятно,что все хорошо и ладно,но мне для себя надо знать- что это было?


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (13 Июн 2012)

медуница написал(а):


> но мне для себя надо знать- что это было?


артефакт


----------



## andriashka (13 Июн 2012)

Это был возраст. Не рассыпалась и ладно.


----------

